# eTrance - charger problems



## Tomcat03 (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm new to this community, excuse me if I'm posting in the wrong thread. I just got a Giant Trance E+ 2 pro E-Mtb. It's my first E-mtb after about 35 years of "standard" MTBs. I love it. I have one problem with the battery charger manual. The charger's leds do not work as described. The main one is blinking green when it'd be fixed red. Has anyone experienced the same problem? I have contacted Giant Italy but so far, no answer. 

Tom


----------



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

*Green Blinking Charger Light*

Mine does the same thing. Means it is charging. Solid light is charged. You can also look at the leds on the battery. If all five light in sequence bottom to top you are good to go ! Never saw a red light. Maybe red if it is fully discharged ? Just ride it !


----------

